# Bosch part# for Jetta MKV 2005.5, any good?



## deluxman (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello guys, I would like to get some feedback from people who have use Bosch brake pads and rotor. Are they as good as the VW oem parts? Also can somebody please confirm if these are right part# for Bosch pads & rotors for my MKV?

Part Number Description Comments 
14010043 Rotor Front w/ 312mm rotor

53011381 Rotor Rear w/ solid rotor

BP1107 Brake Pad Front Quietcast brake pad

BP1108 Brake Pad Rear Quietcast brake pad From vin no 1k5600001

BP340A Brake Pad Rear quietcast brake pad


----------



## deluxman (Jul 21, 2011)

Anyone has any experience with Bosch brake pads???


----------

